# Nec PA301W fan noise



## Walt (Jul 24, 2011)

There seem to be only four or five 30" monitors currently out there that  are of reasonable quality for photographic use.  Only two of these are  of excellent quality: Nec PA301W and Eizo CG303W.  Both of the latter  have a fan.  I have read a complaint about the Eizo fan noise, and it  costs twice as much as the Nec. 


  Question is: How loud is the Nec fan noise? 


  I work in a very quiet setting, so a disturbing fan sound would be very  undesirable.  It seems nearly impossible to find an example to listen to  here in the San Francisco Bay Area.  I would be most grateful for any  experience or thoughts on this.  Walt.


----------

